# "Teens inhale cancer-causing chemicals in e-cigarettes"



## deathmetal (Jul 21, 2015)

> Smoking e-cigarettes delivers cancer-causing chemicals that get into the body - and popular fruity flavors appear to be the worst, researchers reported Monday.
> 
> ..."The presence of harmful ingredients in e-cigarette vapor has been established*; we can now say that these chemicals are found in the body of human adolescents who use these products," they wrote in their report, published in the journal Pediatrics.
> 
> ...


Might as well smoke a pipe...?


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

lol, i dont think they are looking for the complications that come with a pipe nor are they actually looking for quality tobacco taste.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

This is the reason our hobbies are under attack by the FDA .. One big lump of a mess

sent from.. looking for the half a sammich I left in my truck.... JON!!!!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Propaganda!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Did somebody mention sugar...Red Dye #40...parabens...manufacturing plants sending tons of cancer causing agents into the air.....but we're supposed to focus on an ingredient in E Vapor....a huh. I'm gonna do that right after I take part in shutting the Aspartame Industry down....after that the Perfume Industry....and then....I'm gonna be a busy boy. 😯


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Cigary said:


> Did somebody mention sugar...Red Dye #40...parabens...manufacturing plants sending tons of cancer causing agents into the air.....but we're supposed to focus on an ingredient in E Vapor....a huh. I'm gonna do that right after I take part in shutting the Aspartame Industry down....after that the Perfume Industry....and then....I'm gonna be a busy boy. &#128559;


That's gonna be a long list! Don't forget to add 'air fresheners'


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Or tide pods ...


Sent from orbit above Douglas GA


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Can't wait to see the side effects in 10 years of people who vape. My sister does so with her 5 year old sitting right by her side. I've spoken up about it numerous times but I'm just wasting my breath at this point. I just woke up btw so if this is off topic I haven't had my coffee yet :vs_mad:


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

JtAv8tor said:


> Or tide pods ...
> 
> Sent from orbit above Douglas GA


Don't knock it until you tried a vanilla flavored one :vs_laugh: I know why I have trouble falling asleep at night now. I think to myself that some of these kids will be the ones taking care of me when I'm old and senile. Can't wait:vs_worry:


----------

